# wie am besten kräuterkunde von 0-375 bitte mit Gebieten



## Rollbraten (1. Oktober 2008)

Hey ho
Ich suche eine Tabelle für den Skill und das da zugehörige Gebiet.


Z.b.

0-75 Tirisfal



danke im Vorraus

rollbraten


----------



## Pacmaniacer (2. Oktober 2008)

ich kopier mal von der WoW seite

Friedensblume  	1  	offene Gegend
Silberblatt 	1 	nahe Bäumen
Erdwurzel 	15 	Klippen
Maguskönigskraut 	50 	offene Gegend
Wilddornrose 	70 	nahe Bäumen
Flitzdistel* 	kann bei Wilddornrosen und Maguskönigskraut gefunden werden.
Würgetang 	85 	im Meer
Beulengras 	100 	nahe Gebäuden oder Klippen
Wildstahlblume 	115 	Klippen
Grabmoos 	120 	Friedhöfe
Königsblut 	125 	offene Gegend
Lebenswurz 	150 	am Rand von Gewässern
Blassblatt 	160 	nahe Bäumen
Golddorn 	170 	Klippen
Khadgars Schnurrbart 	185 	nahe Bäumen
Winterbiss 	195 	offene Gegend
Feuerblüte 	205 	offene Gegend
Lila Lotus 	210 	nahe Ruinen
Wildranke** 	kann bei Lila Lotus gefunden werden.
Arthas Tränen 	220 	offene Gegend
Sonnengras 	230 	offene Gegend
Blindkraut 	235 	nahe Gewässern
Geisterpilz 	245 	in Höhlen
Gromsblut 	250 	offene Gegend
Goldener Sansam 	260 	offene Gegend
Traumblatt 	270 	offene Gegend
Bergsilberweißling 	280 	Klippen
Pestblüte 	285 	offene Gegend
Eiskappe 	290 	Klippen
Schwarzer Lotus 	300 	offene Gegend
Teufelsgras 	300 	offene Gegend
Traumwinde 	315 	offene Gegend
Terozapfen 	325 	bei Bäumen
Zottelkappe 	325 	offene Gegend
Flammenkappe 	335 	offene Gegend
Urflechte 	340 	Dungeon
Netherblüte 	350 	offene Gegend
Alptraumranke 	365 	offene Gegend
Manadistel 	375 	offene Gegend

Und nun hier wo man welche blumen findet

Friedensblume  	Dunkelküste, Dun Morogh, Durotar, Wald von Elwynn, Loch Modan, Mulgore, Der Silberwald, Teldrassil, Das Brachland, Tirisfal, Westfall
Silberblatt 	Dunkelküste, Dun Morogh, Durotar, Wald von Elwynn, Loch Modan, Mulgore, Der Silberwald, Teldrassil, Das Brachland, Donnerfels, Tirisfal, Westfall
Erdwurzel 	Dunkelküste, Dun Morogh, Durotar, Wald von Elwynn, Loch Modan, Mulgore, Das Rotkammgebirge, Der Silberwald, Teldrassil, Das Brachland, Tirisfal, Westfall
Maguskönigskraut 	Eschental, Dunkelküste, Durotar, Dämmerwald, Das Vorgebirge des Hügellandes, Loch Modan, Das Rotkammgebirge, Der Silberwald, Steinkrallengebirge, Teldrassil, Das Brachland, Westfall, Das Sumpfland
Wilddornrose 	Eschental, Dunkelküste, Dämmerwald, Das Vorgebirge des Hügellandes, Loch Modan, Das Rotkammgebirge, Der Silberwald, Das Brachland, Westfall, Das Sumpfland
Flitzdistel* 	-
Würgetang 	Das Alteracgebirge, Das Arathihochland, Eschental, Azshara, Dunkelküste, Desolace, Die Düstermarschen, Feralas, Das Vorgebirge des Hügellandes, Der Silberwald, Schlingendorntal, Der Sumpf des Elends, Tanaris, Das Brachland, Das Hinterland, Westfall, Das Sumpfland
Beulengras 	Das Alteracgebirge, Das Arathihochland, Eschental, Dunkelküste, Desolace, Das Vorgebirge des Hügellandes, Loch Modan, Das Rotkammgebirge, Der Silberwald, Steinkrallengebirge, Das Brachland, Tausend Nadeln, Westfall, Das Sumpfland
Wildstahlblume 	Das Alteracgebirge, Das Arathihochland, Eschental, Das Ödland, Desolace, Dämmerwald, Das Vorgebirge des Hügellandes, Steinkrallengebirge, Schlingendorntal, Das Brachland, Tausend Nadeln, Das Sumpfland
Grabmoos 	Das Alteracgebirge, Das Arathihochland, Desolace, Dämmerwald, Das Brachland, Das Sumpfland
Königsblut 	Das Alteracgebirge, Das Arathihochland, Eschental, Das Ödland, Desolace, Dämmerwald, Die Düstermarschen, Das Vorgebirge des Hügellandes, Steinkrallengebirge, Schlingendorntal, Der Sumpf des Elends, Das Brachland, Tausend Nadeln, Das Sumpfland
Lebenswurz 	Das Alteracgebirge, Das Arathihochland, Eschental, Desolace, Die Düstermarschen, Feralas, Das Vorgebirge des Hügellandes, Der Silberwald, Schlingendorntal, Das Hinterland, Das Sumpfland
Blassblatt 	Das Alteracgebirge, Das Arathihochland, Das Ödland, Die Düstermarschen, Schlingendorntal, Der Sumpf des Elends, Das Hinterland
Golddorn 	Das Alteracgebirge, Das Arathihochland, Azshara, Das Ödland, Die verwüsteten Lande, Die Düstermarschen, Feralas, Schlingendorntal, Der Sumpf des Elends, Das Hinterland
Khadgars Schnurrbart 	Das Alteracgebirge, Das Arathihochland, Azshara, Das Ödland, Die Düstermarschen, Feralas, Das Vorgebirge des Hügellandes, Schlingendorntal, Der Sumpf des Elends, Das Hinterland
Wintersbiss 	Das Alteracgebirge
Feuerblüte 	Das Ödland, Die verwüsteten Lande, Die Sengende Schlucht, Tanaris
Lila Lotus 	Eschental, Azshara, Das Ödland, Feralas, Schlingendorntal, Tanaris, Das Hinterland
Wildranke** 	-
Arthas Tränen 	Die östlichen Pestländer, Der Teufelswald, Die westlichen Pestländer
Sonnengras 	Azshara, Die verwüsteten Lande, Die brennende Steppe, Die östlichen Pestländer, Der Teufelswald, Feralas, Silithus, Das Hinterland, Krater von Un'Goro, Die westlichen Pestländer
Blindkraut 	Der Sumpf des Elends, Krater von Un'Goro
Geisterpilz 	Das Hinterland
Gromsblut 	Eschental, Die verwüsteten Lande, Desolace, Der Teufelswald
Goldener Sansam 	Azshara, Die brennende Steppe, Die östlichen Pestländer, Der Teufelswald, Feralas, Silithus, Das Hinterland, Krater von Un'Goro
Traumblatt 	Azshara, Die brennende Steppe, Die östlichen Pestländer, Der Teufelswald, Silithus, Krater von Un'Goro, Die westlichen Pestländer
Bergsilberweißling 	Azshara, Die brennende Steppe, Die östlichen Pestländer, Der Teufelswald, Silithus, Krater von Un'Goro, Die westlichen Pestländer, Winterquell
Pestblüte 	Die östlichen Pestländer, Der Teufelswald, Die westlichen Pestländer
Eiskappe 	Winterquell
Schwarzer Lotus 	Die brennende Steppe, Die östlichen Pestländer, Silithus, Winterquell
Teufelsgras 	Höllenfeuerzitadelle, Zangarmarschen, Nagrand, Schergrat, Wälder von Terokkar, Schattenmondtal, Nethersturm
Traumwinde 	Höllenfeuerzitadelle, Zangarmarschen, Nagrand, Schergrat, Wälder von Terokkar, Schattenmondtal, Nethersturm
Terozapfen 	Wälder von Terokkar, Schattenmondtal
Zottelkappe 	Zangarmarschen
Flammenkappe 	Zangarmarschen
Urflechte 	Nur in Dungeons
Netherblüte 	Nethersturm
Alptraumranke 	Schattenmondtal
Manadistel 	Nagrand, Schergrat, Wälder von Terokkar, Schattenmondtal, Nethersturm


----------



## Rollbraten (2. Oktober 2008)

danke aber das habe ich auch schon gelesen :-) ich will am besten wissen 0-75=Tirifal z.b
nicht welchen skill die blumen brauchen 


danke 

rollbraten


----------



## Pomela (2. Oktober 2008)

Level im Gärtnern : 5 = Gebiet der Blumen

zB Skill 200 : 5 = 40, Gebiet in dem Lev 40 Mobs rumlaufen


----------



## Rollbraten (2. Oktober 2008)

also immer durch 5 teilen?danke


----------



## David (2. Oktober 2008)

Sorry, aber das ist ja fast so unnütz wie die Anleitung, die bei Gummies dabei ist.



> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 24.300 für wow kräuterkunde guide. (0,27 Sekunden)
> 
> WoW-Europe.com Foren -> [Guide] Kräuterkunde 1 - 375 (BC-Update)
> 1. Re: [Guide] Kräuterkunde - wo finde ich was? 12/18/2006 01:41:31 AM PST ... http://wow.buffed.de/?i=19726 wird auch von Hakkar und Mobs in Zul gedropt ...
> forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=97770654&sid=3 - 199k - Im Cache - Ähnliche Seiten



Ach, und Cartographer hilft auch.

5 Sekunden.


----------



## Gogas (14. Januar 2009)

also ich finde hier ist alles was mann brauch 
http://www.world-of-warcraft-tipps.de/guid...e-handbuch.html
den für kk
und den für bb
http://www.world-of-warcraft-tipps.de/guid...375-mining.html


----------



## Gogas (14. Januar 2009)

also ich finde hier ist alles was mann brauch 
http://www.world-of-warcraft-tipps.de/guid...e-handbuch.html
den für kk
und den für bb
http://www.world-of-warcraft-tipps.de/guid...375-mining.html





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    have fun^^  xD


----------



## webaction (19. Januar 2009)

Gogas schrieb:


> also ich finde hier ist alles was mann brauch
> http://www.world-of-warcraft-tipps.de/guid...e-handbuch.html
> den für kk
> und den für bb
> ...




Erster Beitrag und schon Doppelpost.... Tsts


----------



## stulle8 (19. Januar 2009)

aber so nützlich wie das ist kann man das ruhig verzeihen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (19. Januar 2009)

Mal ehrlich: Da sich die Resourcen nach dem Level der Gebiete richten in denen sie vorkommen hätte simples "Hirn einschalten" geholfen.
Zumindest bei mir funktionierte das gestern Abend wunderbar als ich Kräuterkunde nachgezogen habe.


----------



## stulle8 (20. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich: Da sich die Resourcen nach dem Level der Gebiete richten in denen sie vorkommen hätte simples "Hirn einschalten" geholfen.
> Zumindest bei mir funktionierte das gestern Abend wunderbar als ich Kräuterkunde nachgezogen habe.




aber nicht jedes gebiet hat gleich viele vorkommen und da is auch gleich zu sehen wo besonders viele vorkommen sind


----------



## Tikume (20. Januar 2009)

stulle8 schrieb:


> aber nicht jedes gebiet hat gleich viele vorkommen und da is auch gleich zu sehen wo besonders viele vorkommen sind



Dann zieh dir die Gatherer DB und zähl von mir aus die Kräutervorkommen ab wenn Das so entscheidend ist.


----------



## BTTony (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab die letzten Tage erst gerade den Beruf bis Nordend hochgespielt und empfehle dir konkret folgende Vorgehensweise:

1. Wald von Elwynn
2. Rotkammgebirge
3. Düsterwald
4. Sumpfland
5. Schlingendorntal
6. Hinterland
7. Teufelswald
8. Höllenfeuerhalbinsel
9. Zangamrmarschen
----
Nordend


Die Gebiete müssten reichen. Wichtig ist jedes Gebiet solange zu farmen, bis fast keine Blume mehr Punkte gibt. Wenn du zu früh wechselst, kannst du manche Kräuter nicht farmen. Dann lieber welche farmen, die nichts geben. Ich habe die Gebiete aus diversen Guides. Sind meiner Meinung nach die erfolgreichsten. Ich empfehle dazu noch einen zweiten Sammelberuf. Ich habe Kürschnern genommen. Viecher rennen überall rum. Da kann man bequem nebenbei lvln. Dazu kann man noch die Erkundungserfolge machen. Das motiviert ungemein.

Hoffe etwas geholfen zu haben.


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (21. Oktober 2009)

Rollbraten schrieb:


> Hey ho
> Ich suche eine Tabelle für den Skill und das da zugehörige Gebiet.
> 
> 
> ...



*Google doch! *http://www.wowberufeguide.de/kraeuterkunde-guide.html* <- Erstes Suchergebniss wenn man nach "Kräuterkunde Guide" sucht..* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Unglaublich*..


----------

